# Another Offset build



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm just sort of planning this one and buying the parts. I guess you could call this the design phase.

The body, as usual is from Nathan Nieman over in Cavan, On.

This one is poplar. I've been having really good results with poplar. This one is an offset shaped body but routed with a Strat neck pocket and trem cavity. And, I requested the control layout to resemble a Tele, but with no tone control. No pickguard (rear mounted controls).

The pickups configuration will be H-S-S (Vineham Granite A8, and two Vineham Texas Reds). Five way switch, master volume.

Bridge will be VegaTrem (It's either this or a Gotoh Floyd Rose).

The neck is a beautiful NOS Allparts rosewood on maple.

Of course, I'll give the body to Amanda for her artwork as always.

Should be a fun one.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

nice man!

didnt want to go with a JM trem?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

terminalvertigo said:


> nice man!
> 
> didnt want to go with a JM trem?


No, to be honest, the only thing I like about the Jazzmasters and Jaguars is the body shape. I'm not knocking them, but I'm more into innovation and evolution than traditional designs.

With these (I call them Jazzblasters), I've brought together elements of the Strat, Offsets, and Super strats et cetera.

I like the scale length of a Strat, and I see a stable trem (vibrato?) as a super expressive and useful element. I've landed on two trem bridges that are extremely expressive and stable. 

So for me, it's a functional guitar with a bit of retro styling.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Milkman said:


> No, to be honest, the only thing I like about the Jazzmasters and Jaguars is the body shape. I'm not knocking them, but I'm more into innovation and evolution than traditional designs.
> 
> With these (I call them Jazzblasters), I've brought together elements of the Strat, Offsets, and Super strats et cetera.
> 
> ...


This is going to be cool. I believe that the scale length is identical, I could be wrong. I would be very happy with a Hard tail strat with Jazzmaster pickups and Tele wiring.

STOP PUTTING IDEAS IN MY HEAD!


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

JM, Teles, Strats are 25.5
Mustang, DuoSonic, Jags are 24


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> This is going to be cool. I believe that the scale length is identical, I could be wrong. I would be very happy with a Hard tail strat with Jazzmaster pickups and Tele wiring.
> 
> STOP PUTTING IDEAS IN MY HEAD!



well I know it works. This is the second such guitar I've built. The only difference (other than the art which is always one of a kind) is the control layout.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

terminalvertigo said:


> JM, Teles, Strats are 25.5
> Mustang, DuoSonic, Jags are 24



These are Strat scale (25.5).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Fender actually briefly made 2 different models known as Jazzblasters. Lee and Thurston from Sonic Youth affectionately called their heavily modded Jazzmasters Jazzblasters and when Fender made signature versions I believe they were given the same designation. Yours is a more versatile instrument though so if there’s ever a legal battle I’m pulling for you


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jimmythegeek said:


> Fender actually briefly made 2 different models known as Jazzblasters. Lee and Thurston from Sonic Youth affectionately called their heavily modded Jazzmasters Jazzblasters and when Fender made signature versions I believe they were given the same designation. Yours is a more versatile instrument though so if there’s ever a legal battle I’m pulling for you


Thanks. I did not know that. I suspect I would be under their radar but if I had to come up with a new name, that's ok.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

jizzblaster?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For this one I'm going with a natural wood peghead with a waterslide logo. I've masked the fretboard, printed the logo, sealed it and will now proceed to apply a few coats of lacquer to the face of the peghead in preparation of applying the logo.

Should look like this when I’m done.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I was seriously considering adding a sustaniac to this one until I saw the price. With shipping it would be around $285 USD which is what....$370 CAD...... for one pickup?

I love what they do, but I'd be a buyer at around $200.

So, I need to source a couple of singles. Mr. Vineham is presently working at other tasks until February sometime. I may wait until then as I already have a Vineham Granite A8 humbucker for the bridge position.

The other parts are rolling in. The VegaTrem should arrive today. The Tusq nut just arrived.

Still lacquering up the peghead.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I ordered a set of Fender Tex Mex Strat pickups. I'll use the middle and neck pickups and put the bridge single in a drawer for now (Vineham Granite A8 will go in the bridge position).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I have over 14 guitars ; Gibson, Epiphone, Fender, Squier, 1980's Jacksons and 1980' Kramer's .... But, I assembled guitars that are equal or better than my " off the rack guitars, that cost hundreds of dollars more.

You new build is a beauty, have fun building it, I bet you'll bond better with it , than your Brand Name guitars.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

AJ6stringsting said:


> I have over 14 guitars ; Gibson, Epiphone, Fender, Squier, 1980's Jacksons and 1980' Kramer's .... But, I assembled guitars that are equal or better than my " off the rack guitars, that cost hundreds of dollars more.
> 
> You new build is a beauty, have fun building it, I bet you'll bond better with it , than your Brand Name guitars.


Thanks Man!

I have lots of mass produced guitars, some of which are high end. They're good, but they don't play or sound better than the ones I'm building these days and of course, there are many examples of them out there. These ones are pretty much one of a kind.

It's really quite a buzz developing the concept, sourcing the components, finishing the body and then assembling it.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Thanks Man!
> 
> I have lots of mass produced guitars, some of which are high end. They're good, but they don't play or sound better than the ones I'm building these days and of course, there are many examples of them out there. These ones are pretty much one of a kind.
> 
> It's really quite a buzz developing the concept, sourcing the components, finishing the body and then assembling it.


Kind of like my wife ( 25 years ), single Dad, she came on board to be their Mother, then we had our own.

Those guitars are like your own children with some one you love.

You'll get better with each build.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just dropped the body for this one at Amanda’s studio.
Installed the Tusq nut and tuners.


----------

